
Datazenit: Modern MySQL and PostgreSQL GUI - lauriswtf
https://datazenit.com/launch
======
softinio
The features section of this products site could be improved by the addition
of some screenshots.

~~~
lauriswtf
Good point. Meanwhile some additional screenshots can be found in the official
announcement blog post[0]

[https://datazenit.com/blog/2016/03/1/datazenit-official-
rele...](https://datazenit.com/blog/2016/03/1/datazenit-official-release/)

